# Torrey Pines Hill



## Cni2i

Hi everyone. This is probably a somewhat subjective question, but how difficult is the climb up torrey pines hill. I am asking b/c I will be doing the Bay to Bay Ride for MS this October. I will be doing the 2 days (50 miles/day) option. I am not too concerned about the total distance of 100 miles, but more so the relatively steep and long climp up torrey pines hill on day two. Any feedback/tips would be great. Thanks. 

Any one else here participating this year?


----------



## il sogno

It's not that steep more like a long drag. It's just that at the end of a century your legs might complain


----------



## Mapei

I can't give you any genuine numbers on it, and I've only done it twice because I live in Los Angeles, but by California standards, at least, Torrey Pines hill is neither very steep nor very long. Nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## El Literato Loco

Hit up bike route toaster and you'll get about a 400 ft ascent over about 1.5 miles, or about a 5% grade or so. Not too bad.


----------



## rward325

People make it out to be more than it is. It just seems like a long haul after you have been riding all day and did a 100 miles the day before. The hill is on Day 2 of the MS 150 Bay to Bay ride. Day 1 contains Alga Rd. which in my opinion is far more evil!


----------



## ragweed

The asphalt is also the smooth dense type making the road surface "fast" so you'll get up it quicker than you might otherwise think. Having said that do watch out for one or two bumps near the start where the road has been pushed up by roots.


----------



## lemonlime

Aren't there two ways up the hill? IIRC, the regular route is pretty simple and easy, even at the end of a 50 mile day - no worries. You could probably big-ring it the whole way.

The other route I've only done once but remember it being much steeper but not as long. It's been awhile, though...don't quote me on it.


----------



## ragweed

That's correct, you can also ride up through Torrey Pines State Park and that hill is more in the range of 8%. However wrt the OP's question that's about riding up PCH.


----------



## atpjunkie

*it shouldn't take you*

more than 8 or 9 minutes if you are slow. When I rode it a couple times a week I could do it in high 6 to low 7 (minutes)
I could climb it in the big ring and I'm well over 200
it gets warm sometimes. have some water to dump on yourself.
the biggest thing can be psychological. you think you are nearing the top when you hit the corner and then find you are only half way. if you are ready it isn't a spirit breaker.
50 pedal strokes seated standard, then drop 2 cogs stand and take 20, shift up one cog, push yourself back in the saddle and pedal (hands on the tops) for 20 strokes. during this 20 visualize your pedal strokes as ellipses and instead of thinking 12 and 6 for your spin think 11 and 5.
repeat


----------



## sunnysandrider

*No Biggie*

First half is the steeper section. Halfway point is when you transition from having the forest on the right to the dirt cliffs and that is the point where you can actually see the top.

If you are going to be riding it later in the day, you'll be in the shade as well.


----------



## Mahatma Kane

As Mapei says this hill is nothing to be concerned about. Not very steep or very long. The last time I rode up it was a couple of years ago. I had ridden down the coast and had about 125 miles in my legs when I reached it, it was no big deal - and I suck at climbing.


----------



## oroy38

atpjunkie said:


> the biggest thing can be psychological. you think you are nearing the top when you hit the corner and then find you are only half way. if you are ready it isn't a spirit breaker.


Absolutely true, especially if you go too hard at the bottom, and no matter how many repeats I do in a day, the corners always deceive me.

Overall, it's not a particularly long, steep, or difficult climb. Just slip into the little ring and the big cog and spin your way up. Done in 8 minutes, no problemo.

Champagne Road after doing an extended version of the Vista Twist...now THAT is a heartbreaker


----------



## Cni2i

Hey guys. Thanks for all the valuable feedback. I guess I was told by someone a little while back that that climb was very strenuous for him. I didn't know that person very well, nor did I know what level biker he was. So, I just assumed that it was this killer climb. Anyways, I appreciate the feedback. At least now I have an idea of what to expect. Thanks!. 

BTW: Anyone here doing this ride?


----------



## atpjunkie

*you're welcome*



Cni2i said:


> Hey guys. Thanks for all the valuable feedback. I guess I was told by someone a little while back that that climb was very strenuous for him. I didn't know that person very well, nor did I know what level biker he was. So, I just assumed that it was this killer climb. Anyways, I appreciate the feedback. At least now I have an idea of what to expect. Thanks!.
> 
> BTW: Anyone here doing this ride?


hammer the bottom and big ring it up to the big concrete block. (that is almost 1/3 the way) 
sit down and spin out through the right hand turn. recover a bit, then motor the rest of the middle 3rd. As it gets near the top it gets lest steep. drop gears and keep the cadence the same.


----------



## tomdecel

Torrey Pines early in a ride is no problem for me. I have done it a number of times running from Orange County to San Diego and can get tough for me after 80+ miles. I just get into a nice cadence and DO NOT look up. Half way up it will feel like you crested and if you look up you will see that you are only half way up. I just keep looking down at the road a few feet ahead and I am on top in no time. 

Do watch out for traffic at the bottom of the hill. You will be descending from Del Mar at high speed and right past Carmel Valley Rd. there is a parking area for beach goers with perpendicular parking to the road. Easy for some one to pull out in front of you. 

Enjoy the scenery.


----------



## ragweed

tomdecel said:


> . . .
> Do watch out for traffic at the bottom of the hill. You will be descending from Del Mar at high speed and right past Carmel Valley Rd. there is a parking area for beach goers with perpendicular parking to the road. Easy for some one to pull out in front of you.


+1. Probably the most important info in all the replies. But in general you got to keep you head up when riding south bound on the PCH.


----------



## Cni2i

Thanks for the tip. I actually have learned to do that on my local rides with the club. It can be demoralizing at times when you look up and see no end in site


----------



## DrRoebuck

Mapei said:


> I can't give you any genuine numbers on it, and I've only done it twice because I live in Los Angeles, but by California standards, at least, Torrey Pines hill is neither very steep nor very long. Nothing to be alarmed about.


This.

It's 1.6 miles @ 4.8%, according to our ride last year.

It goes on longer than you'd like at that stage of the ride, but the grade is mellow enough that you can find a rhythm and just cruise up it at your own pace. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Cni2i

El Literato Loco said:


> Hit up bike route toaster and you'll get about a 400 ft ascent over about 1.5 miles, or about a 5% grade or so. Not too bad.


Thanks. Now I can compare that to some of the hills that I do around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## rydbyk

I ride it at least once a week.. No biggie. It is just "that coastal hill" in San Diego that everyone loves to talk about. If it were in Colorado, for example, it would never be mentioned in conversation.

A guy in my club averaged about a 15mph pace up it the other week. Fresh legs and sprint mentality...

Now, climbing the north side of Soledad is another story....ouch!


----------



## Cni2i

rydbyk said:


> I ride it at least once a week.. No biggie. It is just "that coastal hill" in San Diego that everyone loves to talk about. If it were in Colorado, for example, it would never be mentioned in conversation.
> 
> A guy in my club averaged about a 15mph pace up it the other week. Fresh legs and sprint mentality...
> 
> Now, climbing the north side of Soledad is another story....ouch!


Thanks for the feedback. I am just a little concerned b/c the hill will come at about the 80 mile point of the ride. But, I guess it is what it is. Pretty sure I won't be going up that hill at 15 mph though


----------



## atpjunkie

*you'll be fine*



Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I am just a little concerned b/c the hill will come at about the 80 mile point of the ride. But, I guess it is what it is. Pretty sure I won't be going up that hill at 15 mph though


make sure you stay fed and hydrated
it can be bad if you are bonking
it is a non issue if you are feeling okay


----------



## tomdecel

Just two hours ago I finished the Amtrak Century from Irvine to San Diego with T-P at mile 81. It was no problem for me, I have done it many times, but I was talking to a fellow rider who was telling me that on a long ride, he would take a 10 minute "relaxation" break in Del Mar. Find a nice shady area, consume some calories, Gu or whatever, and zone out for 5 to 10 minutes before heading up the hill. 

It might work for you to break up your rhythm and remember after every hill comes a down hill. In the case of T-P it is a few miles away at Gillman, but just keep thinking about that.


----------



## Cni2i

tomdecel said:


> *Just two hours ago I finished the Amtrak Century *from Irvine to San Diego with T-P at mile 81. It was no problem for me, I have done it many times, but I was talking to a fellow rider who was telling me that on a long ride, he would take a 10 minute "relaxation" break in Del Mar. Find a nice shady area, consume some calories, Gu or whatever, and zone out for 5 to 10 minutes before heading up the hill.
> 
> It might work for you to break up your rhythm and remember after every hill comes a down hill. In the case of T-P it is a few miles away at Gillman, but just keep thinking about that.


Awesome, and thanks for sharing. I was considering this ride, but heard about it too late  I know several club members who went on this ride also. Hope you had a good time.

I've been training for TPH by riding up a few shorter 5-8% hills near where I live.


----------



## pog0

TP isn't so bad on the outside. TP on the inside is where it gets brutal. I ride it on a MTB in my middle ring as I save my pennies for my road bike... Good for training I guess.


----------

